# Replacement Axle, right/left hand drive interchangeability



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi all

I have a leaky front left CV boot in my left hand drive vehicle. The garage was to replace the whole axle but can't find the part in Canada. Neither can I, but I have found it in the UK. The spare part number matches what I was given by the nissan garage here, but I'm worried that it won't fit as it is intended for a right hand drive vehicle. Here's the part.

Hopefully someone has more experience than I do and can give me a straight answer! Thanks very much.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

To my knowledge, there are no Nissan parts with muddled numbers. Many parts will interchange in different applications such as left/right drive, but if both parts have identical numbers, they will be identical parts, no exceptions.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

CV Axle Assembly Cardone 66-6419 fits 02-10 Nissan X-Trail | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CV Axle Assembly Cardone 66-6419 fits 02-10 Nissan X-Trail at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Assuming yours is awd this would work. Its a bit scary when you cannot find an aftermarket X trail axle at RockAuto, Partsavatar, Amazon.ca or even NAPA Canada. If you are in a major city, there is usually a CV axle specialist who will refurbish your existing one. In Gatineau I had A1 CV Tech do mine as the inner boot had split. They had one in stock that they had refurbished and then kept my old one to fix and resell.

Part number for the whole axle should be 
*391018H315*
the part number from your original is for the outer joint








Nissan 39101-8H315 (391018H315) SHAFT ASSEMBLY, FRONT DRIVE LH


Nissan 39101-8H315 (391018H315) SHAFT ASSEMBLY, FRONT DRIVE LH. New & genuine Japanese car parts. Fast shipping. Low prices. Request a quote from Amayama Trading Co. online.




www.amayama.com





the part you linked to above is only the joint kit


https://www.autodoc.co.uk/car-parts/oem/391018h710


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> http://[URL][URL]https://www.ebay.c...525616&hash=item446391b067:g:4QUAAOSwVkBeTMBR[/URL][/URL]
> 
> Assuming yours is awd this would work. Its a bit scary when you cannot find an aftermarket X trail axle at RockAuto, Partsavatar, Amazon.ca or even NAPA Canada. If you are in a major city, there is usually a CV axle specialist who will refurbish your existing one. In Gatineau I had A1 CV Tech do mine as the inner boot had split. They had one in stock that they had refurbished and then kept my old one to fix and resell.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply.


quadraria10 said:


> CV Axle Assembly Cardone 66-6419 fits 02-10 Nissan X-Trail | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for CV Axle Assembly Cardone 66-6419 fits 02-10 Nissan X-Trail at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Thanks for that info!
I am in the Kootenays and I can’t find a proper specialist, there’s integratire in Castlegar but they don’t seem any more specialised than my local garage. My local garage is game for installing it but said there are no aftermarket parts in Canada

so if I buy that eBay link that you posted above, that’s the whole assembly the garage needs? We are in an AWD/4x4 model.

EDIT: Manual model ! 

Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Order it from Rockauto.
2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 CV Axle | RockAuto

Instead of 82.95 US + delivery it will be $79.02 Cdn + shipping. You will save close to 30%. And yes that is the right part even for a manual. I have not seen anything that would indicate they are different.
Here is the part at PartSouq and you can see a picture





SHAFT ASSY-FRONT DRIVE,LH 391018H315 | Nissan Parts | PartSouq


Quality parts for Nissan auto with fast delivery here! For a fast search using the part number 391018H315 - SHAFT ASSY-FRONT DRIVE,LH




partsouq.com





If you doubt me you could call a Nissan dealer and get them to verify the part number, but I would go with the Cardone.


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

It was the Nissan dealer that gave me the original OEM number! 

My car went into the garage a couple of weeks ago and they thought they had the part, turns out though that they had been sent the part for an automatic and not a manual, so they are different ( the automatic part was too long).


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok. Well then I guess PartSouq was correct as well as they have 





SHAFT ASSY-FRONT DRIVE,LH 391018H710 | Nissan Parts | PartSouq


Quality parts for Nissan auto with fast delivery here! For a fast search using the part number 391018H710 - SHAFT ASSY-FRONT DRIVE,LH




partsouq.com





as the complete left axle for canadian awd manual versions, and looking closer you are right the compressed length is 619 mm vs the other one which is 643 mm. Sorry to have doubted what you were saying. Suddenly repairing your X is going to be expensive unless you can find someone to fix your existing one.
The joys of a rare model car not sold in the US...
Is the joint making clunking noise when you turn fully? Hopefully just the boot and grease need replacing. What is Nissan asking for one here? With shipping to Canada it costs $703.84 Cdn from PartSouq.
The British option


https://www.autodoc.co.uk/car-parts/oem/391018h710


is $330 Cdn including delivery which is $190 ( 113 British pounds)

Might be an idea to see if you can get the part from Mexico where the X trail was sold as well. Good luck. I really thought I could help you easily.


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes thanks I appreciate your help.
That part that you linked there is the same I originally linked (and ordered but cancelled this morning when I saw your post!) 

might try and see if I can find it in Mexico. The official Nissan one was $718 CAD.

no clunking noise! But the garage said may as well replace whole axle as once the boot goes the axle probably isn’t far behind ?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

How about used?

I would just replace the boot and refill the grease if it's not making noise. Get it on the road and look for a full axle in case it fails in the future.
car-part.com This part finder website is useful for the X-Trail because parts are hard to get other than the dealer. With it I discovered a local wrecking yard with 4 X-Trails including a manual only 15 km from me. I have a spare manual CV axle I bought but shipping would be crazy to BC.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree. If it's not making noise reboot and regrease. Sadly the universal aftermarket boots are not that great, so I would buy a proper Nissan repair kit. 
Maybe if you are really nice to X-Hale and are willing to pay a couple of hundred, he might consider selling his spare that he just might never need. 
For a new one, Mexico might be the answer. Napa in Jericho shows a number of them at good pricing but you would have to analyze the specs to see which is for the manual transmission. Its rather curious that key detail is left off a lot of listings.


https://www.napaonline.com/en/search?q=Nty%3D1%26N%3D2500008%2B2600808%2B2801326%26Score%3D0.9&referer=plp&partTypeName=Constant%20Velocity%20(CV)%20Driveshaft%20-%20Front&keywordInput=left%20axle&scene=partTypesScene2&fullyQualified=false


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Appreciate your replies.

will give the garage a call tomorrow and ask what state they thought the boot was in when they took a look. Might not be ideal but possibly best solution! Saw someone selling an xtrail for parts recently and wish I had the space to just keep a spare about !

Are there known websites for parts in Mexico? I’ve had no luck so far looking for parts there with google

cheers


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know. I haven't found the key for how to get results that include Mexico. Even that NAPA in Juarez seems linked to the NAPA US site, and I doubt they will deliver to Canada.
Here is the best I have found that has compressed length of 620 and in the listing it states its good for the manual 01-07 T30 X trail








FRONT DRIVE SHAFT AXLE FOR NISSAN X-TRAIL T30 2.0 2.2 2.5 Di dCi 2001-2013 LEFT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FRONT DRIVE SHAFT AXLE FOR NISSAN X-TRAIL T30 2.0 2.2 2.5 Di dCi 2001-2013 LEFT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





With delivery, it would be something like 250 to 300 delivered.

Looking at the first listing you posted from AutoDoc in the UK, I think I would go for that as the pic shows it be more like the OE Nissan one, and it's the proper 619mm with the proper matching OE part number for the manual transmission ones. So all of this just to get back to your original find.

The cheapest and easiest will be to try and have yours fixed


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

$20 for the CV boot.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

New Cardone select front left axle for the Forester cost $59 Cad + delivery and was a relatively easy DIY job.
I loved my X-trail but I don't miss some of its unique frustrations.


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Funny I had been in contact with that eBay dealer to check it was the right part! It was an additional £60 postage so about $280 total.

Annoyingly I don’t have the space or the tools to do any proper work on the car, so would be getting the garage to do it and they’d probably charge just as much to change the boot as they would the whole drive shaft I guess ! 

Thanks


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes, the labour cost would be the same. That's why it's normal to change the whole axle and not just the boot.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually more labour because they have to remove and install the new boot and grease.


----------

